# Trap hides...



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm after a couple of hides with doors that slid over the entrance to trap the snake inside while you clean etc. I was wondering if there where any recomended ones I could buy? And are they called trap hides? I googled but nothing really came up... 

My giant malagasy no longer ignores me when I spot clean, and although at the moment he is just being nosey, I am a little wary. I like keeping my blood inside me. It's this weird thing I have.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I'm after a couple of hides with doors that slid over the entrance to trap the snake inside while you clean etc. I was wondering if there where any recomended ones I could buy? And are they called trap hides? I googled but nothing really came up...
> 
> My giant malagasy no longer ignores me when I spot clean, and although at the moment he is just being nosey, I am a little wary. I like keeping my blood inside me. It's this weird thing I have.


Could u not make ur own ...??? Just a thought.... a wooden box with two shutters ... Once inside shut the doors and lock them if necessary ..: victory:


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

varanus87 said:


> Could u not make ur own ...??? Just a thought.... a wooden box with two shutters ... Once inside shut the doors and lock them if necessary ..: victory:


I could... If I wasn't kak handed... :lol2:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I could... If I wasn't kak handed... :lol2:


I feel ur pain ... I'm sh1t at DIY also ..:2thumb:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't use them myself, but maybe putting them in with my cobras. Most of the ones I've seen have been home made, or 

A wooden bread bin will do the job.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I'm after a couple of hides with doors that slid over the entrance to trap the snake inside while you clean etc. I was wondering if there where any recomended ones I could buy? And are they called trap hides? I googled but nothing really came up...
> 
> My giant malagasy no longer ignores me when I spot clean, and although at the moment he is just being nosey, I am a little wary. I like keeping my blood inside me. It's this weird thing I have.


The problem arises when the snake refuses to go into the box when you need it to. It's also difficult to make the enclosure to look aesthetically pleasing with a box to accommodate . Maybe easier and more practical to buy a good pair of suitable gloves.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

southwest vipers said:


> The problem arises when the snake refuses to go into the box when you need it to. It's also difficult to make the enclosure to look aesthetically pleasing with a box to accommodate . Maybe easier and more practical to buy a good pair of suitable gloves.


Fair point - though I dislike the 'bulky' feel of gloves, especially for a water change and a quick spot clean/viv re-arrangement. 

The snake in question spend a fair amount of time in the evening in his hide anyway- its just open the door and he is right out for a nose. He's a tad unpredictable and i would like To do general maintenance without keeping an eye out for a quick strike... 

I can get the snake out and bag ok, but I just thought a trap hide would be less stressful for all involved.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> I don't use them myself, but maybe putting them in with my cobras. Most of the ones I've seen have been home made, or
> 
> A wooden bread bin will do the job.


Good call... I may wander to tk maxx or something...


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

How big is the snake? You could always get a box, slightly larger than it's hide. When you need to go in the viv, just put the box over the hide


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

I've just posted this on the other forum that you asked about trap-boxes on, but i'll repost here.

I recently had a trap-box made by Everglade vivariums in Ross-on-Wye, for use with one of my king cobras - these are really well put together, and can be custom-made to any size. Obviously, there is a lid that clips in place as well.....


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> How big is the snake? You could always get a box, slightly larger than it's hide. When you need to go in the viv, just put the box over the hide


Approching 3.5ft.

Thats a pretty good idea- Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

why dont u just hook it and bin it thats what i do with the king rat as she spends the whole time hunting fingers lol i know she aint hot but how big she is now its beginning to hurt when she decides to bite but its only ever in the viv this said i have just pulled her out and slung her over my shoulder before but she tried to strangle me and even though shes really placid outside the viv having the thought of not knowing where the head was until i went to the mirror to get her off was fun. Think she just does it to be a little :censor: but once i get hold of my ptyas i will be just hooking out then binning or bagging while i clean.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Azemiops said:


> I've just posted this on the other forum that you asked about trap-boxes on, but i'll repost here.
> 
> I recently had a trap-box made by Everglade vivariums in Ross-on-Wye, for use with one of my king cobras - these are really well put together, and can be custom-made to any size. Obviously, there is a lid that clips in place as well.....
> 
> image


That's a nice looking box (and king). How much was it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> why dont u just hook it and bin it thats what i do with the king rat as she spends the whole time hunting fingers lol i know she aint hot but how big she is now its beginning to hurt when she decides to bite but its only ever in the viv this said i have just pulled her out and slung her over my shoulder before but she tried to strangle me and even though shes really placid outside the viv having the thought of not knowing where the head was until i went to the mirror to get her off was fun. Think she just does it to be a little :censor: but once i get hold of my ptyas i will be just hooking out then binning or bagging while i clean.


Bagging and binning is fine if I'm doing a full clean, but its a hastle for minor works.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Bagging and binning is fine if I'm doing a full clean, but its a hastle for minor works.


put a hoddy on and just sling him in the pocket ul be fine lordy lol


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> That's a nice looking box (and king). How much was it, if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks. This one costs around £45-£50, and is big enough for a 12ft king. Smaller boxes suitable for Naja sp., taipan etc will probably be in the region of £30-£35, but you'd have to contact Everglade for prices.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Azemiops said:


> Thanks. This one costs around £45-£50, and is big enough for a 12ft king. Smaller boxes suitable for Naja sp., taipan etc will probably be in the region of £30-£35, but you'd have to contact Everglade for prices.


Thats much more reasonable than I was thinking. 

I have emailed them for prices.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Just been quoted £30 for a 12"x8"x8".

Will be placing an order payday! 

Cheers all.


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

Azemiops said:


> I've just posted this on the other forum that you asked about trap-boxes on, but i'll repost here.
> 
> I recently had a trap-box made by Everglade vivariums in Ross-on-Wye, for use with one of my king cobras - these are really well put together, and can be custom-made to any size. Obviously, there is a lid that clips in place as well.....
> 
> image


That looks like a smart piece of kit but seems a tad over the top if you ask me. Like someone else mentioned, a box that can just fit over the top of the hide (or even the snake) would do just fine and would cost an awful lot less. Does look good though.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Just been to collect the trap box. Really well made and exactly what I was after. Also very well priced for a custom built bit of kit. 

Was a pleasure to see such a nice and well looked after shop as well. Had the mrs not been with me the Japanese blue rat would have been mine as well...


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

For smaller hots I use plastic boxes

turn them upside down 
cut out an access hole
put lid back on securely

glue 2 strips of plastic either side
this forms a place to slip a 'door' in place

a piece of bamboo or a knitting needle with a split in the end lets the 'door'
be placed easily and safely

paint in brown camouflage tones
looks cool and very safe
can be lifted out at any time or left in place


----------

